# Identify infection



## Tanktouch (1 mo ago)

Adult female black mollie has nasty sore on her anal area, I cannot find anything on the web that explains what it is so o can find the best treatment for her. If anyone has seen this and knows what it is please let me know. I will attach pictures. I have her in a hospital tank. My main tank is established no ammonia no nitrites and low nitrates with weekly 70% water changes. The hospital tank is not established but gets daily water changes when in use. I discovered her yesterday and put her in the hospital tank and I threw fungus cure tab from the company jungle. [walmart brand]. I also made her water brackish. She is swimming and acting normal so far. I just can’t figure out what she has.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Poor little critter. Looks like someone took a bite out of her. The fungus cure and salinity should help heal her. Hopefully she's eating. If you can put an air stone in there for her might be good.
Hang in, I think the fungus treatment is about a week if I am not mistaken.


----------

